# مع أحترامي لكل الفنين ........انتو عاوزين ايه بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## eng_mohand (9 مارس 2009)

أحبائي في الله ..................................السلام عليكم​في يوم وليله تلاقي نفسك أتخرجت من كليه الهندسة بعد خمس سنوات مذاكرة بلا رحمه :15: 
وفجأه تلاقي نفسك مشرف على حوالي 15 فني فتبدأ المشكله 
ازاي تتعامل مع الفنين ؟؟ ازاي ممكن ترضي الفني اللي شغال معاك ؟ ازاي ممكن تخلي الفني يحبك ؟ ازاي تخلي الفني يشتغل ؟ازاي تقنع الفني اني مش معنى اني مهندس وانك فني يبقى انا احسن منك ..................................الخ 
كل دي اسأله حيرتني كتير قوي . قرأت كتب كتير عن القيادة وعلم الإداره والتنميه البشريه وكتب فن التعامل . 
وجربت اللطف واللين:7: وجربت الشده والمشاجرة . :83::72::73:
لو سمحت محدش يفهم أني أنسان متسلط باحث عن القياده المتكبره المزيفة .... أنا مش بقول اني صح وهما غلط بس انا نفسي اوصل لطريقه مثلى للتعامل معاهم تخلي الشغل بينا مبني على اولا الحب ثانيا كل واحد فينا يعرف طبيعه شغله .​ 
ياريت الردود تكون بعيده عن المثاليه وتقترب من الواقع . وياريت نحط أحساس أخوانا الفنين قصاد أعيننا لاني أنا شايف اني تلك النفوس هي المشكله !!!!!!​ 
وياريت لو حد عنده تجربه ناجحه لا يبخل علينا ويحكي لنا التجربه بكل تفاصيلها 
أي عضو عنده اقتراح لعمل استفتاء يطرحه .​ 

أحبكم في الله​


----------



## therarocky (9 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي eng mohand

ممكن تجرب ان معاملاتك معاهم تكون رسمية جدا لا تعاملهم باللين والا بالخناق
رسمي على الأاااااااخر 

وفي نفس الوقت حاول تصاحب اللي ينفع تصحابه فيهم 
لانك أكيد مش هتكسبهم كلهم في صفك بسرعة 

ومش معنى كلامي دا اني بأققل مش شأن الفنين والعياذ بالله بالعكس تمام 

الموضوع دا عايز فترة من الوقت وصبر لانك بتتعامل مع بشر فيهم الشخص الكويس وفيهم العكس
وفيهم اللي تقدر تصاحبه وفيهم اللي لا 


ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مارس 2009)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لأجل المناقشة والحوار في جو هادئ وايجاد افضل الحلول وبدون تجريح .

وبأنتظار ارائكم واقتراحاتكم في هذا الصدد .

ودمتم بألف خير.

البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (10 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

و اخيرا رجعت للاستفادة من هذا القسم الجميل بعد غياب طويل وذلك لاسباب خارج عن ارادتي 

احيي كل اخواني و اخواتي في هذا القسم المعطا واني والله لأحبكم في الله


موضوع جميل و قابل للتأمل و على فكره انا فني ولست مهندس

و سنأقل لكم نظرة الفني للمهندس المسؤل و طبعا ليست نظرتي انا و لم افكر بهذا لحظة واحدة حين كنت اعمل في هذا المجال.

الفني يرى نفسه انه مظلوم و مهمش ولا قيمة له و مع ذلك كل اعباء العمل عليه و المهندس فقط يجني ثمار عمل الفني,يتمتع بكافة المزايا و الزيادات و .....,و بالاخص عندما يرى مهندس للتو تخرج و اصبح مسؤوله فهذا يرفع ضغطه فهذا الامر يدفع معظم الفنيين و ليس كلهم الى التمرد و الضغينة اتجاه المهندسين نوع ما.

كل الامر مع الاسف يعود للنظرة المادية من قبل الفنيين و لو نظروا بشكل اعمق الى المسالة لما وجد كل هذه الضغينة

سيتبع....


----------



## bu3mmar (10 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم 


فبطبيعة الحال لا يروق لكثير من الفنيين أن يترأسهم مهندس حديث العهد و هم شابت رؤوسهم في هذه المهنة, و طبعا نظرتهم هذه ليست صحيحة بتاتا و إنما نامٍ مِما كدسوه في قلوبهم من حقد وحسد و إحساس بالمظلومية , و لو فكروا قليلا لأراحوا أنفسهم و إخوانهم من المهندسين.
طبعا فإنك لا تستطيع أن تكسب ودهم جميعا و ليسوا كلهم سواسية, و لا أنصحك أن تعاملهم بغلظة فيكفيهم إنهم متغلغلون من الداخل و كما قال الله جل في علاه في كتابه الكريم" لو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك " 
" لا تستوي الحسنة و لا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك و بينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم"
فإن كانوا أولئك قاصري الفكر فإنك ولله الحمد مثقف و اعلي مرتبة منهم.
عاملهم على طبيعتك و فطرتك لا تحاول أن تكون لطيفا حتى تكسب ودهم و لا تكن غليظا حتى تردعهم بل ابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا 
كافئ الجاد منهم و حذر المتكاسل أو المتعمد في الخطأ منهم فإذا كرر عصيانه فكن حازما في محاسبته حسب القانون.
و كل هذا طبعا اذا كان المهندس منصفا في معاملته لأنه في المقابل تجد كثيرا من المهندسين لا يراعون الفنيين و لا يقدرونهم حق التقدير و يعاملونهم بنوع من الاستعلاء و الجفاء.

هذا والله أعلم


----------



## eng_mohand (10 مارس 2009)

حبيبي في الله المهندس شكري أشكرك على تثبيت الموضوع . وأشكر الأخ ابو قاسم و therarockyعلى الرد بجد انا استفتدت من رايكم كتير وأشكر كل من سيشارك لأني بجد الموضوع مهم


----------



## tamerelmolla (11 مارس 2009)

هذه طبيعة بشر وليست قاصرة على المهندس والفنى ولا الطبيب والممرض...... الخ
لو انت مهندس : تعامل مع الجميع بما يرضى الله و ضع نفسك مكانهم , و ليكن تعاملك فى حدود مصلحة العمل لا أكثر. لكل انسان قدره . " وجعلنا بعضكم فوق بعض درجات" لكى نكمل بعضنا البعض لا لننظر أينا أفضل.

شكرا لكم
م/ تامر الملا


----------



## راجى عفو الكريم (13 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اسمحولى بالمداخلة اولا فانا مهندس مصرى مقيم بالسعودية انا حقيقة لفت نظرى كلامكم بهذا الموضوع لكن انا عندى راى مختلف ولاحظت هذا هنا بالسعودية وبمصر لاننى اعمل بمستشفيات جامعية فالمشكلة انا بعض المهندسين لايجيدون هذه المهنة ويتعاملون من منطلق انه مهندس فقط ولكن يكون الفنى يعمل منذ اكثر من عشرة سنوات فقط فيحس ان مديره اقل منه كفاءة فيحس بالضيق من داخله.ولكن اقتراحى ان يكون هناك روح الاخوة بين الفنى والمهندس من اجل العمل اولا والكل يستفيد من الاخر فنحن فى النهاية نؤدى رسالة فى هذه الدنيا فلا فرق بين اى شخص واخر الا بالتقوى والعمل الصالح.
واتذكر هنا موقف اعجبنى جدا حيث كان بدولة الامارات جائزة مالية كبيرة جدا من حاكم امارة دبى وسبحان الله اختارو لها عامل نظافة يا اخوانى لانه يؤدى عمله على اكمل وجه
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng/M.moh (15 مارس 2009)

في البداية أحب أشكر أخانا eng mohand على موضوعه.

بالنسبة لعلاقة المهندس بالفني, من وجهة نظري: هناك جانب مشرق مقابل ما ذكره الإخوة من حالات نادرة. وأنا عملت في جهات عدة و الحمدلله لم أصادف مشكلة في التعامل فيما بيننا وبين الفنيين.
نعم قد يكون فيه مدخل إلى حصول بعض الحزازيات إذا تولى الادارة غير الأكفاء وفي بعض الأحيان تكون بين المهندسين أنفسهم, لكن عندي بعض النقاط التي ممكن أن تكون حل لهذه المشكلة:

** العمل الجماعي وروح الفريق الواحد *من أهم النقاط لنجاحك في إدارتك, فالكل يستفيد من الأخر كما قال الاخوه.

* تنظيم العمل وتوزيع المهام, الكل يعمل مهندس, فني, ...

* أخيرا لاننسى أننا أخوه في الله, وأحب لنفسك ما تحب لأخيك.


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (15 مارس 2009)

بصراحة ماكنت اعرف ان التعامل مع الفنين صعب لهذه الدرجة

انا فنى اجهزة طبية وسبحان الله العلاقة بينا وبين المهندسين كويسة جدا 

اخي صاحب الموضوع لا تضع خطة لتعاملك معهم بكل بساطة اجعل روح التعامل تسيطر علي الموقف

بمعنى لا تبخل انت بالمعلومة الحديثة ولا تتجاهل النصح والمشورة منهم استمع لهم الخبرة لها جانب كبير جدا لا تتجاهله


----------



## المسلم84 (16 مارس 2009)

انا برأيي المتواضع أهم شي للعلاقة بين أي موظف وأخر :


*النظام والمعاملة الحسنة...*

طبعا لازم يكون مطبق على الكل بدون استثناء....(بدون واسطة ومحسوبية)


----------



## ححخخهه (16 مارس 2009)

اخي عاملهم معاملة رسمية فقط .... لاحب ولا صداقة .....ولا شدة وسوء معاملة 
لكن مع شديد الاسف طبق قول الامام علي(ع) التالي و شوف النتائج بنفسك:

عجبت لقومم ان احترمتهم احتقروك وان احتقرتهم احترموك 

مع كل احترامي لكل فني ملتزم مخلص متواضع


----------



## المعز عبدالهادي (24 مارس 2009)

قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم(المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا)


----------



## اشرف علي (24 مارس 2009)

الي الاخوة المهندسين ماذا يعني انك حصلت علي اعلي الشهادات وتنظر لمن هم اقل منك في العلم باحتقار او بكبر
هذة المشكلة قائمة في كل القطاعات تقريبا التي فيها مهندسين وفنيين
ليس معني ان الله من عليك بدراسة هندسة او حتي اعلي من الهندسة ان تتكبر او تعامل من ان الله رزقهم بهذا العلم الذي هو اقل منك
يجب ان تعلم ان كل المجتمعات او كل الفئات فيها الكويس وفيها السئ بمعني ان هناك في فئة المهندسين من هم ليسوا علي اخلاق وليسوا علي كفائة علمية جيدة وانتم تعرفون ان الجامعة او كلية الهندسة ما هي الا مفتاح للعلم اما العلم الحقيقي هو الخبرة العملية والخبرة العلمية التي يجتهد فيها المهندس او الفني بعد ذلك
اخواني لم يعجبني بعض الردود السابقة كيف ان تعاملة رسمي ومن الردود ان تعاملة بشدة وكلها خاطئة
اتقوا الله فيمن تعاملون
واعلموا ان الله مطلع عليكم وان الله قسم العلم والرزق بالتساوي ليس معني ان الفني اقل من المهندس ابدا
كما ان لك عملك كمهندس ايضا الفني له عملة ويجب عليك ان تعلم ان اي مؤسسة لا تقوم الا بكل الاعمال فلا تهمش عمل الفنيين
وانا اتحدي اي مهندس يستطيع ان يتقن جميع الاعمال الفنية التي يقوم بها الفني بكل خبرتة العملية والعلمية التي اكتسبها علي مدي السنيين الطويلة
اتقي الله وعامل كل الناس بما يرضي الله ومن يقصر في عملة او يعاملك بما انت ليس اهلة فخذ اجرائك
وحزاري مرة اخري من معاملة اي من بني ادم بغير ان تتقي الله فيه
واعلم انك ولدت لا تعلم شيئا كما في الاية الكريمة
اتقوا الله


----------



## ميادة (12 مارس 2010)

اقل شئ يقال في ها الموضوع قوله تعالي(ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضو من حولك) فلازم العلاقه بينك وبينهم تكون اخويه متحولش تحسسهم انك افضل منهم وفي نفس الوقت تكون شديد شدة غير منفره علشان يحترموكوربنا معاك ويوفقك


----------



## medtech (13 مارس 2010)

ارظاء الناس غاية لاتدرك واصبحت اكثر الامور تسير على المزاج ومااكثر العناد.
اخي فكر اهم شي كيف تخدم سير العمل لله تعالى مش لاجل الحصول على سمعة وصحيح ان الخريج تنقصه الخبرة فلا تتردد في الاسئلة والاستفسار عند اهل الخبرة وان كانوا فنيين مع العلم ان الفنيين قد يسخروا لكن مادام نيتك طيبة لوجه الله فلابد ان يجعل الله طريق في امورك للتمكن من تطوير خبراتك ومعرفة اسرار المهنة فما اصعب الحصول على المعلومات بدون مقابل.
انت الان بمقام الاب الصابر فالحب للعمل و لكل الفنيين يجب ان يتساوى اما الاعجاب قد تتميز به بعض الفئات من حيث تقسيم لمهامهم


----------



## ahmadba (13 مارس 2010)

المشكلة حسب ما صادفت و عايشت
ان اغلب الفنيين ولو هم جدد بالوظيفة
يظنون انهم ظلموا بالمعدل الي ادخلهم فرع اقل من رغبتهم
واول من يجابهوا 
المهندس كونهم على تماس مباشر
نادر لتلاقي حدمنهم يفرق بين اللقب ( مهندس او فني ) و بين الواجب
و يبدأ التمرد هنا
مع العلم ان اللقب لا يعني ان الشخص افهم من غيره
فالخبرة هي اساس الاحترام
وقبلها احترام الذات حتى اتلقى احترام الاخر سواء اكبر ام صغر شأنه فكلنا بشر بالنهاية


----------



## yaseen.khbory (24 مايو 2011)

الحل هو العمل بروح الفريق team works


----------



## باسل احمد ابراهيم (6 يونيو 2011)

bu3mmar قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> 
> فبطبيعة الحال لا يروق لكثير من الفنيين أن يترأسهم مهندس حديث العهد و هم شابت رؤوسهم في هذه المهنة, و طبعا نظرتهم هذه ليست صحيحة بتاتا و إنما نامٍ مِما كدسوه في قلوبهم من حقد وحسد و إحساس بالمظلومية , و لو فكروا قليلا لأراحوا أنفسهم و إخوانهم من المهندسين.
> ...


يا اخى لماذا تتكلم بتعالى - اولا افهم معنى كلمة فنى وماهى حدودة وحدودك وكن واقعى -انا ساتكلم عن نفسى- انا فنى اجهزة طبية وجائتنى الفرصة لتكملة دراستى بكلية الهندسة واخذت قرار بعدم الاستمرار وذلك لظروف خاصة جدا رغم قدراتى والحمد لله ولم اندم على هذا القرار لانى اعلم قيمتى جيدا فى سوق العمل وفى اى دولة فى العالم - وعن تجربتى الشخصية انا اجد كثير جدا من المهندسين مجرد اشخاص يحملون بكالوريوس(شهادة) واذا تناقشت معهم للاسف تجدهم مجرد اداريين بعيدين كل البعد عن النواحى الفنية التى هى من صميم عملهم ودراستهم بالنسبة لتخصصى انا سافرت للتدريب الى هولندا والمانيا وفرنسا وايطاليا واعمل فى شركة عالمية وكبيرة ومشهورة جدا ومع ذلك لاتعترف الشركة بالمهندس والفنى انما تعترف بالكفاءة والمهارة والخبرة والقدرة على الانتاج- وهناك حقا حساسية (وليس حقد كما قولت ) لان فنى الاجهزة الطبية درس خمس سنوات علوم كهرباء والكترونيات بجانب الجزء العملى الذى يفقدة كثير جدا من المهندسين - وبعد كل هذا ياتى مهندس حديث التخرج او حتى خبرة ويتجاهل كل هذا ويتعامل معة على انة حرفى وللاسف الشديد يقال على السباك والنجار والخراط و...............الخ فنى مع احترامى لكل المهن الشريفة والمحترمة - تعامل مع الفنى على انة العمود الفقرى للمنظومة التى تعمل بها - وتذكر من الذى نقل لك خبراتة وجعلك تتجرا على العمل فى الوقت الذى كنت فية مرعوب من مواجة سوق العمل--- وعندى حلول عملية ومرضية للطرفين من واقع خبراتى خلال 16 سنة عمل


----------



## ميكرون (8 يونيو 2011)

إخواني
لاحظت من معظم الردود أن المقارنة بين الفني الخبير و المهندس الجديد
و هذه المقارنة ظالمة للطرفين
فلماذا لا نقارن بين الفني الجديد و المهندس الجديد أو بين فني خبير و مهندس خبير
مع احترامي للجميع فحساسية الفني إن وجدت ناتجة عن مشكلة نفسية دينية بحتة و الفني المستقر نفسيا ً و الواثق من نفسه لن توجد عنده تلك الحساسية و إن وجدت فلن يخرجها للناس
أنا مهندس مع خبرة قليلة نسبيا ً توظفت بدل فني قديم له 20 سنة خبرة 
بكل حياد أقول أني تفوقت عليه بأمور و أظن أنه أفضل مني بأمور أخرى
بالنسبة للتعامل بين مهندس مسؤول عن فنيين قنصيحتي له أن يتعامل بالعدل و أن يحافظ على حد فاصل بسيط يجب على مرؤوسيه أن لا يتجاوزوه 
الموضوع ينطبق على كل رئيس و مرؤوسيه وليس فقط على المهندس و الفني


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 يونيو 2011)

في البداية لازم الحذر وبعدين لما تعرف عقلية كل واحد تعامل معاه حسب عقليتة ولكن بما يرضي الله


----------



## ابويمن (2 يوليو 2011)

كن مهندس علم وعمل وتواضع


----------



## shaltoot (8 يوليو 2011)

مع احترامي لاخوه المهندسين اساسا هذا وسيله من وسائل التخلف والروتين لايوجد مستشفي في الامارات ذات اداره اجنبيه او اي مستشفي فالعالم غير الدول العربيه المتخلفه طبعا تطبق هذا النظام يعني ايه مهندس مشرف علي فني ويعني ايه فني مشرف علي حرفي في المستشفي المهندس مبيعملش حاجه جديده عن الفني نفس المشكله مع فنين الاشعه واطباء الاشعه مفيش تخصص فكليت الطب في الدول الغير متخلفه اسمه دكتور اشعه اصلا المفروض اللي يقود العمل يبقي حسب الخبره وليس الموهل يعني الي يمسك الشغل فني او مهندس وبعدين بالنسبه لمصر الدوله الوحيده اللي فيها حاجه اسمها معهد فني صحي فالدول الغير متخلفه مفيش حاجه اسمها كده وقريبا انشاء الله كليه العلوم الطبيه بس طبعا نقابه الاطباء مش هتسكت لاننا فدوله متخلفه لان اول ناس هيقعدوا فالبيت دكاتره الاشعه والاسنان والتحاليل لان الفني هيبقي درس كل حاجه


----------



## ابوخالد عبده (10 يوليو 2011)

المهم ان كل واحد فيه ميبقاش واخد حتى الايتدائية وكل مؤهلاته مسح الجوخ للكبار والتقسيم معاهم
وبعد كل ده يشوف نفسه على المهندس اللى اتربى واهله صرفوا عليه 
ويتكلم بثقة اوى لانه مسنود
طبعا كلامى على المؤسسات الفاسدة
وربنا يسترها معانا
اهم حاجة امن نفسك ومتمضيش على حاجة غير اللى واثق فيه
متصاحبش حد فيهم
المخطىء ياخد على دماغه
كل الكلام اللى انا قولته بدات فى شغلى بعكسه اللين والرفق 
ولكن فشلت
وكمان خللى بالك قوى من زمايلك المهندسين اللى اقدم منك ممكن يعاكسوك
توكل على الله


----------



## ابوخالد عبده (10 يوليو 2011)

ححخخهه قال:


> اخي عاملهم معاملة رسمية فقط .... لاحب ولا صداقة .....ولا شدة وسوء معاملة
> لكن مع شديد الاسف طبق قول الامام علي(ع) التالي و شوف النتائج بنفسك:
> 
> عجبت لقومم ان احترمتهم احتقروك وان احتقرتهم احترموك
> ...


 عجبت لقومم ان احترمتهم احتقروك وان احتقرتهم احترموك


----------



## ابو أحمد دلول (10 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
أخي المهندس : 
تعامل مع الفنيين كما تحب أن يعملك مرؤسك و شاركهم بالعمل معهم في الموقع بالشمس و الضل و الغبار و اصلاح الأجهزة و الحفر و استفد من خبرتهم العملية و شاركهم الرأي قصر المسافة بينكم طالب بحقوقهم ارفع معنوياتهم كون بجانبهم بالحق و أفهم بالخطأ علمهم ما يجهلوه تجنب مساوئهم أخفي عيوبهم انزع من بينهم من يسئ لهم بالفتنة دون مضرة له كن حليماً متوضعاً مشفقاً قريباً شاركهم الطعام و الشراب احزم في الأمور الخطأ لا تقبل بغير العمل الصحيح دون أن تفهمهم السبب و النقاش في الموقع وليس المكتب لأنها ارضهم و مملكتهم و كون على مبدأ أتعلم منكم و اعلمكم.

أخي الفني:
هذا المهندس لم يكن احسن منك و لا الأفضل و لكن بعلمه العلمي يجد لك الحل ويحل مشاكل موقع العمل و هو وظف لمساعدتك و تحمل عنك المسئولية أمام الله ثم مرؤسية و القانون و العقاب و تخيل أن حدث خطأ فادح على اثرها سحبت شهادته و منع من ممارسة مهنته (كمهندس) ولكن انت لا يصيبك الضرر الأكبر فتسطيع العمل في مكان آخر أو بلد آخر أما هو لا يستطيع العمل بمهنته في أي مكان و لا في العالم ؟؟؟؟؟

التجربة العملية :
أقمت منشأة و عملت بها تحت اشراف فني و علمني و اصبحت أعلمه و اصبح لدي العديد من الفنيين و منهم من تسبب بخسارة من حرق أجهزة و تلاعب في تنفيذ العمل كي لا يتعب زيادة عمل ساعة فقط و النتيجة اعادة الأعمال من حفر و تمديد وتغير الاجهزة المحترقة و خلافه ولكن من تسبب كان هو من اعاد العمل و النتيجة عمل 3 ايام متواصلة بجهد مضعف و ملاحظات علية و مقاضته .

فلنعمل معاً فني و مهندس دون فرق بيننا فكم من فني أصبح أحسن من مهندس و تسلم مناصب و أصبح تاجر و مقاول وصاحب العمل مستقبلاً بسبب خبرته من المهندس و المهندس بسبب خبرته من فني و العمل الميداني . و الله الموفق.


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يوليو 2011)

قرأت الردود كلها، ومعظمها لم يعجبني
لا ردود المهندسين أعجبتني، ولا ردود الفنيين سرتني
والردود تعكس الحالة التي نحن عليها، وتدل على وجود مشكلة حقيقية لا يجب معها دفن الرأس في الرمال
فالردود تدل على وجود حالة من الاحتقان والندية بين الطرفين
في ألمانيا مثلا، لا يوجد عداء أو ندية بين المهندس والفني
والمهندس لا يتحرج من أن يظهر جهله ببعض الأشياء الفنية أمام الفني، والفني لا يتحرج من أن ينفذ ما يطلبه المهندس
وكلاهما لا يتحرج من الدخول في نقاش فني أو حتى في الاندماج سويا في نشاط اجتماعي في إطار الشركة أو خارجها
ربما السبب في هذا هو الثقة في نظام التعليم، وكذلك طبيعة العمل
فطبيعة العمل ذات التقنية العالية هناك، تجعل أدوار المهندس والفني واضحة
بينما لدينا العمل في مجال الأجهزة الطبية مثلا لا أظن أنه يتعدى الصيانة والتركيب والتسويق، وهي أعمال يتساوى فيها إلى حد ما المهندس والفني
والثقة في نظام التعليم أقصد بها أن الفني يثق بأن المهندس ذو مستوى علمي عالي، والمهندس يثق بأن الفني على مستوى تقني عالي، وبالتالي يثق كلاهما في الآخر
بينما عندنا يظن الفني أن المهندس لا يتعلم شيئا في الجامعة سوى بعض النظريات التي لا تفيد في الحياة العملية وأن مستوى التعليم المنخفض لا يؤهل المهندس، والمهندس يظن أن مستوى التعليم الفني في الحضيض، ولا توجد معامل لاكتساب الخبرات العملية، وبالتالي يظن أن الفني لا يعرف أي شيء سوى بعض الأشياء التي اكتسبها بالخبرة!

والآن أعود إلى الرد على السؤال الأساسي، والمطروح منذ أكثر من سنتين، وهو كيف يتعامل المهندس مع الفني
أظن أن الأمر له شقان، الشق الأول إداري، والشق الثاني فني
بالنسبة للشق الإداري، فهذا يعتمد على المهارات الإدارية، وكيفية قيادة فريق عمل، وفن التعامل مع الناس، إلى آخره، ولن أتناول هذا الشق، وعلى المهندس بوجه عام الإلمام به، أيا كان مجاله
أما في الشق الفني، فأرى أن أهم شيء من وجهة نظري هو اكتساب ثقة الفني
بمعنى أنه في بلادنا لن يحترم الفني المهندس إذا شعر بأنه معلوماته الفنية تفوق المهندس
لذا على المهندس شيئان:
أولا أن يتعلم ما يقوم به الفني، ليس بالضرورة أن يساويه في الكفاءة، ولكن لا يترك شيئا يستطيعه الفني وهو لا يستطيع القيام به
فلو تحدثنا مثلا عن لحام بعض المكونات الإلكترونية، ربما يقوم الفني بعمل ما في 5 دقائق، بينما المهندس يحتاج لربع ساعة، لا مشكلة، المهم أن يستطيع القيام بالعمل
أعلم أن الأعمال الفنية اليدوية ليست هي عمل المهندس، ولكن لاكتساب ثقة الفني، يجب للأسف أن يتعلم هذه الأشياء
ثانيا على المهندس أن يظهر أنه أكثر "علما" من الفني، بدون منظرة أو خيلاء، وإنما من خلال محاولة تعليم الفنيين ما يعرفه
فمثلا لو صادفتكم مشكلة ما، واستطعت أن تستنتج سببها، بسبب علمك بالمبدأ العلمي القائم عليه الجهاز، لا مانع أن تخبر الفني بهذا وتعلمه هذا المبدأ العلمي من خلال نقاش هادئ
فإذا شعر الفني بتفوقك العلمي عليه، وأدرك أن هناك بالفعل فوارق علمية (مع تفوقه في الجوانب التكنولوجية) سيحترمك وستصل العلاقة بينكما إلى المسار الطبيعي الذي من المفترض أن تكون عليه


----------

